# Previcox, elderly rescue GSD



## Linzi

I am in the process of adopting a 10 year old cruelty case German Shepherd,Nicky..She has arthritis in her stifles and the rescue center on vet's advice have put her on Previcox, daily. Does anyone have any advise on alternatives for this drug,any advice most welcome.
She couldn't walk at all when first rescued as she also had no muscle.
Thank you in advance.
Linzi


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I've used previcox with good results for one dog, did nothing for another.

I like tramadol for pain, the human form of meloxicalm for arthritis. 

If she is doing well on the previcox I wouldn't mess with it


----------



## dogs_dolls

I have an 11 year old female who has been on Previcox for two years. I believe that she is able to walk because of it! I let her exercise at her own pace. She has that bunny hop thing when she runs but she has a good quality of life adn is able to move around quite well..
Oh yes, I first tried Rimadyl and she reacted very badly to that but with Previcox no problems.


----------



## dogs_dolls

oops I forgot to say THANKS for adopting Nicky!! Great to hear that she is getting a good home. Thank you!


----------



## Lin

JakodaCD OA said:


> I like tramadol for pain, the human form of meloxicalm for arthritis.


Are you saying tramadol is like meloxicam, or did you mean tramadol comma AND meloxicam?


----------



## Linzi

Thank you so much for your replies..This is a drug that i am not familiar with so was concerned about side effects with long term use.Do you think massage or hydrotherapy would help, or is she too old to gain any benefit from this.
Linzi


----------



## JakodaCD OA

tramadol is a pain reliever, I have used it in conjunction with previcox. 

And YES I definately think hydrotherapy, massage, and even chiro could help.

The first two I would think being the most help especially with rebuilding muscle tone

I also have used MSM w/glucosamine.


----------



## Linzi

Thank you for the information..We have a canine hydrotherapy center 6 miles away.
As soon as i know if they will let her come home with me i will contact them.
Looking forward to tomorrow when i can see her again.
Linzi


----------



## Anja1Blue

Hydrotherapy is great, and most dogs love it! Let us know how your visit goes - how much longer before you know if she is yours? 
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Kris10

JakodaCD OA said:


> I've used previcox with good results for one dog, did nothing for another.
> 
> I like tramadol for pain, the human form of meloxicalm for arthritis.
> 
> If she is doing well on the previcox I wouldn't mess with it


Sorry- just wanted to point out tramadol is the generic of "Ultram" that people take. Meloxicam = "Mobic".
Not sure if you were saying tramadol was the equivalent to meloxicam or that you like both meds...


----------



## Linzi

I should know by friday at the latest..The shelter have been very strict,i respect them for that..We have had daily visit's with her,including my other Shepherd.
A reference from my vet,home visit and i also had to take my youngest grandchild to meet her..That was very funny as Nicky stopped and stared,her tail wagged and she started to groom Rachel's arm,she was fascinated with this little person.I just have one more interview left ..Finger's crossed
Linzi


----------



## Anja1Blue

Fingers AND paws crossed here! Actually, it's nice to hear of a shelter being cautious - all too often, over here at least, dogs are released on a first come first served basis, with no check whatsoever, and you wonder how many end up back in a bad situation. Sigh.....

BTW I'm from the UK originally - I grew up in Harrow, Middx. Came to the US in 1965.......
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Linzi

Were you very young when you moved to Colorado?.My sister went to a horse ranch there recently,she imported 4 half quarter horses.

Linzi


----------



## JakodaCD OA

kris, no I was pointing out two differing meds.. Metacam is the doggie equivalent to human form meloxicalm..The meloxicalm is sooooooo much cheaper vs metacam.

Tramadol totally different drug, combining the two worked well for one of my dogs


----------



## Lin

Kris10 said:


> Sorry- just wanted to point out tramadol is the generic of "Ultram" that people take. Meloxicam = "Mobic".
> Not sure if you were saying tramadol was the equivalent to meloxicam or that you like both meds...


I wasn't the only one confused by the punctuation LOL. I also thought "tramadol is nothing like meloxicam... wait, I don't think thats what she really was saying.."


----------



## LisaT

Linzi said:


> I am in the process of adopting a 10 year old cruelty case German Shepherd,Nicky..She has arthritis in her stifles and the rescue center on vet's advice have put her on Previcox, daily. Does anyone have any advise on alternatives for this drug,any advice most welcome.
> She couldn't walk at all when first rescued as she also had no muscle.
> Thank you in advance.
> Linzi


The pain killers will help with the pain, but hopefully you can get a different management system that will also help longterm, so that you can use a minimal amount of drugs.

I would do the standard arthritis supplements, or combination of supplements - Vitamin C (EsterC or Sodium Ascorbate,), products with glucosamine, chondroitin, hyaluronic acid (particularly good for knees), msm, etc.

Some gentle body work would help, like acupuncture, chiro, hydro as mentioned. The chiropractic will help align the back, which puts less stress on the knees. Some chiros will also check the alignment of the extremities - my boy's hocks often need some extra care.

While on any type of NSAID, I would be using liver support. This is my favorite liver support product: Country Life, BioChem, Liver Support Factors, 100 Tablets - iHerb.com

For muscle support, some good quality fresh protein. With my old girl, I used to use a bit of vanilla or unflavored whey protein to support her muscles, she had immune dysfunction which caused some muscle wasting. Don't use any product with sweeteners like aspartame - Jarrow makes an unflavored whey protein.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Linzi said:


> Were you very young when you moved to Colorado?.My sister went to a horse ranch there recently,she imported 4 half quarter horses.
> 
> Linzi


No, I was in my early 30's - I lived in San Francisco and New York prior to moving here. 

Lisa T has made some excellent suggestions for you Linzi - they would be much easier on your dog than an NSAID. Just because it is "non-steroidal" doesn't mean it's safe: I had a dog go into kidney failure as a result of taking an NSAID for arthritis (not Previcox.) They are hard on the liver too. Not to say your girl would respond in the same fashion, but she is not in the best shape to begin with - she needs good nutrition to build her up, to overcome the years of neglect, and I think to expect her system to deal with a drug long term, at least intially, is not in her best interest. You don't know if any of her vital organs have been compromised.The hydrotherapy will help with muscle gain, and you can manage the pain as suggested. (Arnica is a good homeopathic remedy.) Once she is getting regular exercise, she may not need painkillers all the time - I have arthritis in my back and hands, but I stay busy and exercise a lot: I'm uncomfortable from time to time, but I don't take anything for it except the Arnica occasionally. 

Waiting anxiously to hear if she is coming home with you.....:fingerscrossed:
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Linzi

Thank you all,i really appreciate the help.
Lisa,i have written down all the supplement's,thank you so much for taking the time to post them for me,she has had a very hard life, i want to give her the best chance possible.
Linzi


----------



## katieliz

never too old to benefit from hydrotherapy, massage, or chiro!!!


----------



## Linzi

I will be taking her for all these treatment's,i just need her home with me now.
She was in the large paddock at the center today with my dog,the staff were in tear's when she gave a little run for the first time.
Linzi


----------



## Lin

Anja1Blue said:


> - they would be much easier on your dog than an NSAID. Just because it is "non-steroidal" doesn't mean it's safe: I had a dog go into kidney failure as a result of taking an NSAID for arthritis (not Previcox.) They are hard on the liver too.


Also super hard on the stomach long term. They work inhibiting the production of prostaglandins, which are involved in inflammation. But prostaglandins also protect the stomach/stomach lining. So using NSAIDs (especially long term) causes a risk of ulcers and bleeding. Which I've experienced first hand from NSAID use.


----------



## LisaT

A combination of Arnica for muscle pain and Hypericum for nerve pain can also help.

Wonderful that you are bringing this girl home~!


----------



## Anja1Blue

Linzi said:


> I will be taking her for all these treatment's,i just need her home with me now.
> She was in the large paddock at the center today with my dog,the staff were in tear's when she gave a little run for the first time.
> Linzi


Once she knows she is loved and safe, she will really start to make headway. GSD's are very resilient, it's amazing what they can go through yet still bounce back. Come on Friday!!!!!
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## katieliz

yes, it's always amazed me how they're able to bounce back. my old rescue boy (who's gone to the bridge now), the shepster, was a mess when i got him...60 days later he was a totally different dog. the pigment in his coat even deepened, and the texture became luxurious. i was amazed. nutrition and supplementation are critically important to a successful rehab.

this dog's story has been so heartbreaking until now. even tho it's going to be some work, i envy you...the rewards will be so great.

and thank you again for helping a german shepherd dog in need.


----------



## Mark636

*Bromelian*

This Bromelian based one worked great after trying everything. I cannot link yet 

"from evolution pet supply" lifespan therapy 

Based on enzymes and Bromelian. It worked when Chrondo wouldn't but I still continue the Chrondo as well.


----------

